# How do you prounounce .....



## BeanoNYC (May 14, 2005)

Nalgene?  As in the water bottles.  It's the little things in life that drives me batty.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 14, 2005)

N+al+jean.  :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (May 27, 2005)

Are you sure it's not N'al-G-ehnie?
Or maybe just Joan?


----------



## pizza (May 27, 2005)

Trailboss is correct. Next questions: 

How do you pronounce Katadyn? (the water filters)
How do you pronounce Leki? (the trekking poles)
How do you pronounce Deuter? (the packs)
How do you pronounce Thorlo? (the socks?)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2005)

Leee--key.

Thor---low (like "thorn")

I assume that the water filters are named after the mountain...although it appears to be spelled different.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 27, 2005)

Don't forget those Tule racks.  "TooLee"


----------



## madman (Jun 2, 2005)

How about GUYOT ive heard so many pronuncations half the time i dont know ,right away what people are trying to say.  GEO? GUY O? GUYOUT? Heard them all!


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2005)

madman said:
			
		

> How about GUYOT ive heard so many pronuncations half the time i dont know ,right away what people are trying to say.  GEO? GUY O? GUYOUT? Heard them all!


It's "gi-oh" as in a karate gi.


----------



## pizza (Jun 2, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> I assume that the water filters are named after the mountain...although it appears to be spelled different.



I've heard it a couple of ways - I don't think the company has anything to do with the mountain though, so it the pronounciation is the same, it's coincidental.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2005)

I think Katadyn wants to be pronounced KAT-uh-dine, but the way I always hear (and say) it is kuh-TA-din.

Deuter is DO(r)Y-ter- gotta get that german oomlot-type R in there.

Thorlo is just like it's spelled- THOR-low.

At least, those are my stories, and I'm sticking to them.


----------



## pizza (Jun 8, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Thorlo is just like it's spelled- THOR-low.



Is it TH as in "the" or as in "thing?"


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 8, 2005)

How about "Giro"? Hard or soft G?

And "Yakima"? Is the accent on the "Ya" or the "ki"?


----------

